# What are these? Anyone know?



## mbhb99 (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know wat these things are? I’ll be upgrading this double circuit line with ACCC (HTLS) conductor. So i need to order parts as per requirement. I donno wat these are and im not sure how many terminal connections i’m gonna need. Any help will be appreciated with wat these components are. Thanks.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You are working on this and don’t know what it is? There’s a recipe for disaster!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Lightning arrestors and CVTs.

Not valuable, might as well toss them out of your trunk right now.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Southern States: Innovative Utility Solutions You Can Count On


Southern States is committed to your success. See how our solutions play an integral role in improving the efficiency and useful life of your entire system.




www.southernstatesllc.com


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

mbhb99 said:


> Does anyone know wat these things are? I’ll be upgrading this double circuit line with ACCC (HTLS) conductor. So i need to order parts as per requirement. I donno wat these are and im not sure how many terminal connections i’m gonna need. Any help will be appreciated with wat these components are. Thanks.


the easy part is that the brown parts are very large insulators
that says very high voltage
you not knowing what they are says you will blow up the yard completely and put the whole village in the dark

*i strongly recommend that you dont do this job*


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

This thread is closed by Moderator.
We are not going to give advice an unqualified person working on substation utility infrastructure. 
OP needs to get instruction from a qualified person in the organization he works for. If there is no such person, this company should not be doing the work.


----------

